# New to salt.



## tois87 (Dec 26, 2007)

New to salt and just a couple of thing that i hope some one can clear up for me.
i am just starting a 120 liter tank (beside the fresh water one)
Ive been reading books for the last couple of weeks/mounts but there is just sum questions i cant find the resolve to. 
When should live rock be added to the tank at the begging of cycling or at the end when the tank has finished it cycle.
i understand that live rock has living things in/on it. will going though a cycle kill them off..
And if i put it in after the cycle wont it cause and almoner spike because of the bio lode that is being put in to the tank.

thanks if you can help chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Liverock is basically what cycles your tank. Liverock is loaded with the beneficial bacteria you need to have a healthy tank. You'll want to add the liverock in the beginning of the cycle.

Before jumping in, I would suggest doing as much research and reading as possible. A good book with beginning and advanced information alike is The Concientious Marine Aquarist.


----------



## tois87 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the book title. i have been reading a lot of bits on the net also i have a have dozen books that i am reading or read is there any advice that you would say a newbe shouldn't be with out beside the stuff that is repeated in a lot of thees book thanks chris


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a reason those things get repeated over and over again in so many books-> They are the main things you really need to know. Since each book says the same things in different ways, read as many books as you can because you're bound to figure it out after seeing it presented in so many ways. Yes, good books can get pricey, but the info within them will save you a bundle.


----------

